
Intel Unveils Neuromorphic, Self-Learning Chip Codenamed Loihi – ExtremeTech - subsidd
https://www.extremetech.com/computing/256467-intel-unveils-new-neuromorphic-self-learning-chip-codenamed-loihi
======
deepnotderp
Yay! More chips without results!

I'll link here to avoid re-hashing what I mean: [https://www.quora.com/What-
do-Intels-Loihi-chips-offer-with-...](https://www.quora.com/What-do-Intels-
Loihi-chips-offer-with-self-learning-neuromorphic-cores-and-async-spiking-
computation/answer/Tapabrata-Ghosh-1?srid=8NzK)

~~~
clouddrover
> _without results!_

Surely they can at least get a movie out of it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcgVztdMrX4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcgVztdMrX4)

